# Wing hit wall, holding it awkwardly?



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

As I mentioned a while ago, Shiraarat's wing feathers have grown and he's been flapping around more often. Not exactly graceful yet, but it's a start. 
What just happened about an hour or two ago, however, is that he launched himself off of the cage and tried to fly into the room, except my sister was walking out of the room and their paths crossed. This confused him, and he tried to fly around her, and ended up hitting one of his wings on the wall. As a result, he was holding his left wing at an awkward angle. I wasn't especially concerned, as this was something he would do when we first bought him and he would try jumping up and down and flapping his wings. He would always hold it at a slightly awkward angle for a couple of minutes. I became concerned just now when I went to take a look at the wing and he let out a sharp cry. He doesn't usually let me touch his wings, but normally it would be just a quick peck. Was it just sore? Since then, he's taken a nap, and fully stretched out his right wing, then (after slight hesitation), stretched both wings up. Now he and my parakeet are back to parading around the room together.
Sorry for the long post, but what I mean to ask is: 
A) Has anyone else noticed this in their cockatiels?
B) Any ideas as to what's going on with this wing? He couldn't fly when I bought him, and now I'm starting to wonder if there may have been an underlying reason his breeder clipped his wings before he started flying.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

A few months after I got my bird she flew over to me and she didn't hit anything but she was holding her wing weird and whenever she moved it she would cry out. She didn’t hit anything but I freaked out and took her to the vet right away. After she was examined the vet said she didn't feel any broken bones and said it could have been a pulled muscle or sprained wing and to try and keep the bird from flying. Even to this day when she has finished flying she holds both wings straight up for a few seconds before putting them back down. If he has returned to normal then I would say maybe he just pulled a muscle but if he’s still holding it funny then I would take him in to get checked.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Holding both wings up is a way of stretching, that's normal. Holding it weird could be that he knocked a feather funky and you could try to move the feather or just let him fix it on his own. If you're still concerned you could always check with a vet to make sure that his wing isn't broken. A lot of breeders will clip wings before the birds have fledged.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, thanks! Just making sure it wasn't some long-term medical condition that needed to be checked out. He seemed to have grown out of it, and right now he's perched on my shoulder, preening. It's odd how as our parakeet teaches him to fly, he gets better, and her aim gets worse. Another major reason I was concerned that I didn't add up there was because he was slightly shivering. I've put it down to shock, though.
He's no longer holding it in an odd position, and he's grinding his beak now, so he's content. 
Silly bird, he likes to try flying across the entire house in one go sometimes. :wacko: Keeps us on our toes.
I'll be sure to make sure he doesn't fly, and tell the rest of the family as well. We've been encouraging it lately and calling him to us, but I guess for a week or so we'll carry him around and to our parakeet when he wants.


----------

